# New to GTOs engine questions



## DM03 (May 26, 2009)

Hey everybody, im new here as well as to GTOs. I recently purchased a 68 goat with a 400 and muncie 4 speed. The guy i bought it from started the rebuild then bailed because of a divorce. I am starting to tear her down this week to start with all the body work. My questions are with the engine. I have experiance with engines, although only with Chevy. My father and i built a 530hp 396 for a camaro a few years ago, and after a falling out with him i set out to build a new car. I am not familiar with Pontiac motors as far as building them for performance or specs. I dont know how many of you guys here have built a hi-perf motor, but i was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction. I would like to reach somewhere in the area of 500hp, 550 ft lbs tq. I was thinking or stroking it and using some aftermarket heads or at least opening up the chambers, 3 way valve job etc, larger cam. i would like to keep the compression around 10.3:1 to keep it streetable. Any help is much appriciated. Thank you all. -Daniel


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

you can not go wrong with the new edelbrock aluminum heads if you have the coin. there are some twin turbo pontiacs out there stock block 87cc heads with 1200-1600hp. you go to butler performance and they will get you a package to get your goals met. rock n roll engineering can do the same . i am on the budget but barry grant has a new demon 6 shooter for pontiacs. new tech for the old pontiac. heck there are even all aluminum blocks out there. image the old pontiac 300 pounds lighter and running 2009 emissions. technology is great


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. Check out Butler Performance, Wallace Racing, Rock & Roll Engineering, etc. 10.3 to 1 is streetable with the aluminum heads. With iron heads, you're limited to about 9.5 max. Have fun!


----------

